
Coding on Smartphone with Vim [video] - wcchoi
https://vimeo.com/339574087
======
wcchoi
Hi HN, I've spent some time working on this PoC that allows one to (kind of)
code on smartphone using Vim. I am sharing a video demo here to see what
others think of it.

It is based on my other similar project swell.sh [0], that you run a HTTP
server process (written in Python) on a server and connect to it from your
smartphone's browser (Chrome/Safari). Then you will see Vim in the Web-based
terminal in the above and can interact with Vim using the virtual keyboard
specifically built for the App below (it is part of the page's UI, not your
OS's keyboard app).

The python process in the backend is able to provide the completion
information gathered from Vim (I used the TabNine completion engine [1] in the
video but it also works with other autocomplete engine like Coc.vim) to the
front-end, where you could choose from the keyboard's autocomplete suggestion
row, thus greatly reduce the required number of 'taps' on the keyboard for
inputting code.

Obviously it's not going to replace your desktop/laptop for serious
programming work, but what do you think about the idea? Any feedback/thought
is welcome.

[0] [https://github.com/wcchoi/swell.sh](https://github.com/wcchoi/swell.sh)

[1] [https://tabnine.com/](https://tabnine.com/)

~~~
chewz
I have Termux installed on my Android smartphone. And Vim.

It works actually quite well with chromecast to larger monitor and Apple
bluetooth keyboard. But mostly I use only Vim for quick edits (without
bothering with monitor and external keyboard) not for writing code.

